# Mark & Kimberly - by Plussauvage (~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, ~~WG)



## plussauvage (Feb 9, 2009)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, ~~WG _- Weight is gained over the course of a relationship


*Mark & Kimberly 
By Plussauvage*​ 
*Part One*

Mark had been a great baseball player in high school. He was 6’2”, 205 pounds and he played 3rd base. He led his team in home runs in his senior year of high school and got a scholarship to play ball at UCLA. He had a lot of natural talent but a very poor work ethic. He weighed in at 220 pounds by the start of his sophomore season and consequently pulled his hamstring. He was never quite the same after his injury and was forced to quit.

He decided to focus his attention on a communication degree and pursue a career in sports broadcasting. Radio seemed like a perfect fit for Mark as he always had a way with words and was extremely charismatic. 

Mark liked being the center of attention and he had a ton of friends. He was a real man’s man and he did his share of partying, but he managed to work hard enough to secure an internship at one of the major sports stations in Los Angeles by the time he graduated. He also had a way with women, and he sometimes had multiple girlfriends, but nothing too serious in his mind. His work habits now that he was part of the working class improved; he became very goal oriented and focused on his career and he had no interest in long-term relationships, at least not yet.

By the time Mark turned 24 he was hired full time at a sports station as a producer. He was the youngest full time employee at the company and well on his way to getting his own time slot. He moved up the ranks to co-host of the evening time slot of the network when he was 25 and quickly became the go to fill-in guy on the weekends. His magnetic personality and enthusiasm for sports translated very well on the air and his popularity among listeners was undeniable.

He was making very good money for a 25-year-old bachelor and he didn’t mind spending it in his off time. He and his friends spent a lot of their time checking out the club scene in the city, drinking at sports bars and picking up women. 

“Dude see that chick over there?” Mark said to his buddy Devin as they shot pool together at the bar.

“Which one, man? This place is full a hotties,” Devin asked.

“That chick with the brown hair and the drink in her hand,” Mark replied.

“Way to narrow it down,” Devin said sarcastically. 

“No, man, that '10' right over there with the big cans,” Mark said as he nodded his head in the direction of a group of girls in the corner of the bar.

“Oh! She’s got a nice ass,” said Devin.

“Heck yeah, and I’m gonna go get me a piece of that,” Mark exclaimed as he walked over to her.

Devin watched, envious of how his friend could go right up to the single most beautiful girl in the bar without hesitation.

“Hi, what’s your name? I’m Mark,” he asked, not expecting her to recognize his voice from the radio.

“Oh, hello, Mark-“

“No way, you’re Mark Reed, aren’t you!” said one of her friends before she could say anything else.

“Uh, yes, you recognized me,” Mark said, somewhat surprised.

“Yeah, my dad always listen’s to sports radio, he loves when you fill in…. weren’t you on T.V. the other day?” she said.

“You’re on the radio?” said the girl that Mark had his sights on. “Hi, I’m Kim.”

“I’m Stephanie,” said her friend.

“Hi, Kim and Stephanie, yes, I am on the radio.”

“Oh, that’s sooo cool,” Kim said as she locked eyes with him.

Mark was astonished at how hot this girl Kim was, as she was even better looking than he thought. She had a killer body, perfect skin, and a cover-girl face. He chatted with the girls a bit more and called Devin over. He introduced his friend and they ordered some drinks. Mark couldn’t take his eyes off Kim who was wearing an incredibly sexy sleeveless black button up shirt. He watched closely as she slid her shapely ass and thighs, (packed into tight dark blue jeans) on to the bar stool next to him. 

Mark really liked her shape and size and he guessed she was about 5’6” tall and around 140 or 150 pounds. She wasn’t skinny, but she certainly wasn’t fat at all either, she was the real life image of the girl Mark had been fantasizing about for years. She was kind of ditzy, but Mark didn’t care. She was way too physically attractive with her long thick gorgeous brunette hair and seductive dark eyelashes for him to care about her personality.

“How old are you?” Mark asked.

“21,” Kim answered.

“Are you a college student?” said Mark.

“No, no, I work at Macy’s, I do makeup,” Kim said. “And I’ve done some modeling. So do you like, interview a lot of famous sports people n’ stuff?”

“Sometimes, after games. We had Rick Neuheisel in studio the other day,” said Mark. “You’re a model?”

“Oh, he’s that coach right?” she said. 

“Yeah, the coach of the Bruins,” said Mark. “You’re a model?”

“Oh, no, I wouldn’t call myself a model, but I have done a few shoots,” she said. “That was when I was like working out at the gym like everyday though.”

Mark could tell that Kim liked him, but all he could think about was getting in her pants later that that night. He had the morning time slot tomorrow however, so he just got her number and left with Devin.

“I can’t believe you just got Mark Reed’s number!” Stephanie said right after they left.

“Yeah, he’s hot!” said Kim. 

“I think he likes you,” said Stephanie. “Are you gonna call him?”

“We’ll see, we’ll see, I’ll just add him to my list,” Kim added as she checked her makeup in her pocket mirror and ran her fingers through her thick brown hair.



* * * * * * * * * *


“That chic was HAWT!” said Devin as he sat in the passenger seat of Mark’s Volvo. “You shoulda invited her over!”

“I will soon enough, I gotta wake up at four in the morning tomorrow.” Said Mark.

“Uh, man she had the nicest rack, her friend wasn’t so bad either!” said Devin

“Devin you sound like you’re 14.” Said Mark.

“Hey man I’m just sayin’ you should totally hook up with that girl Kim, I mean she is smokin’ hot!”


* * * * * * * * * * *

Six months later……

“Oh man I need to get back into the gym!” complained Kim as she checked herself in the bathroom mirror of her apartment. She checks out her backside, which is a bit wider than she remembered. “I used to be a size 6, now I can hardly fit my ass into these size 10’s!”

“Who cares, you already got your man, let yourself go,” said Stephanie as she watches T.V. in the other room.

“Ha, ha, ha, Steph, I wish! Seriously though how much do you think I weigh?” Kim asked as she starts to put on makeup.

“Well you have put on a few since you and Mark started dating,” replied Stephanie.

“Shut up Steph!” shot back Kim.

“Hey, hey, hey, you asked,” replied Stephanie.

“No seriously how much?” queried Kim.

“I don’t know, uh, 140ish?” Stephanie guessed.

“158….158!” Kim declared angrily.

“No way, you’re not even looking fat at all,” consoled Stephanie. “It just because you have great boobs.”

“It’s getting to be a little more than my boobs though.” Kim said as she runs her hands around her curvy hips and thighs.

“I would’ve never guessed you weigh 158, you don’t look a pound over 140.” Stephanie said reassuringly. “Guys like a little T&A anyway, and it’s not like Mark is Mr. Fitness or anything.”

“I know huh, Mark was been putting on a few himself,” replied Kim. “It’s no wonder, all he does is sit on his ass all day and talk about sports.”

“Oh, you guys are in love, people gain weight when they’re happy,” smiled Stephanie. “How long have you been datin’ him now?”

“Five months.” Kim said as she walked out of the bathroom over to her friend. 

Kim’s perfectly shaped ass was a tight fit in her black Macy’s employee stretch pants. Her thicker thighs caused her snug pants to fit a little tighter than they were supposed to and they jiggled slightly as she walked. She sat down next to her friend, adjusted her 32D bra beneath her tight white blouse and lit a cigarette.

“What does Mark think about your smoking?” asks Stephanie as she lights one of her own.

“He (cough) doesn’t mind, he chews sometimes himsewlf anyway,” said Kim.

“Eeww, gross, you gotta get him to stop that,” Said Stephanie as she sips on her Diet Coke.

“Oh gosh, eh, look at this, my belly button ring is gonna get lost if I don’t start working out soon,” lamented Kim as she slid her ass to the back of the sofa and lifted up her blouse exposing a little pudginess around a deep-set belly button.

“Oh please Kim, stop complaining; there’s a million girls who would die to be as good-looking as you.” Stephanie says.

“You’re so sweet Steph.” Says Kim as she puts out her cigarette. “Alright let’s go I don’t want to be late for work.”


* * * * * * * * * * *

Six months later…..


“Kim I have good news!” Mark says emphatically.

“What’s that babe?” says Kim.

“You are lookin’ at the host of the Mark Reed Show mid-days 10 to 1!” Mark announced excitedly.

“Oh my gosh no WAY!” Kim declared as she quickly wiggles over to him and wraps her arms around him. “I knew you could do it baby!”

The 25 or so pounds Kim has put on in the past year they have been dating, were very much evident in the fullness of her breasts. Mark squeezed Kim tightly feeling the softness of her love handles under her tight light blue tank top. Kim twirled her beautiful long hair out of her face and kissed him passionately. He lifted her slightly off the ground as they kissed, noticing that she seemed a bit heavier than he last remembered.

“We need to celebrate!” Kim said as she strutted to the fridge and pulled out a bottle of champagne. Her ass filled out her tight jeans wonderfully and her huge boobs bounced up and down wildly as she walked. Mark noticed that his 22-year-old girlfriend was sporting a pair of shapely thunder thighs that seem much larger than he recalled. Her weight gain had been so gradual he hadn’t really paid attention to it before, but now she had a visible little tan belly showing under her skintight shirt.

“Here, let me open that,” offered Mark.

“Hey I know what goes good with champagne, pizza!” Kim offered with enthusiasm.


* * * * * * * * * * *

“Hey congratulations on getting’ your own show man, that’s awesome.” Says Jordan, a friend of Mark’s.

“Thanks.” Says Mark.

“Hey how’s it goin’ with you and Kim man?” say Jordan.

“It’s going well, getting a little serious.” Says Mark.

“No way are ya gonna ask her?” Jordan said.

“I’ve been thinkin’ about it.” Says Mark.

“I thought you would be the last guy to settle down, I mean it used to seem like you had a new chic every week back in the day.” Said Jordan. 

“But I can see why, I mean Kim is amazing, I mean you dated some hot chicks before, but Kim is freakin’ beautiful!”

“Yeah, it's just we’ve been dating a year now and Kim has already filled out a bit.” Said Mark. “Don’t get me wrong, I mean she’s still smokin’ hot, it’s just she’s kinda let herself go a little.”

“Didn’t she have that new year’s resolution?” said Jordan.

“Yea, but she never sticks with it.” Said Mark. “And just last night we were celebrating and she downed 4 slices of pizza like nothing, and then of course she HAS to have dessert……AND she still smokes!”

“Oh come on man, so she ate four slices of pizza, you probably had 8!” says Jordan laughing. “What are ya pushing 250 these days buddy?”

“Yeah, I guess I can’t really talk.” Says Mark.

“No, seriously though, that’s how women are, they work out all the time to try and look good, and once they hook with the guy they want, they go back to eaten bonbons.” Said Jordan. “And it looks to me that you need to get your ass in the gym before you can talk about your girlfriend…… your girlfriend that every guy I know would give their left nut just to be seen with! You forget how lucky you are to have a girl as hot as Kim.”

* * * * * * * * * * *

Two months later…….

“I can’t believe you’re getting married, I’m so jealous!” Kim’s friend Kelli says over the phone.

“I know, I know, I’m so excited, I don’t know what to do with myself!” says Kim as she sits on the sofa in her apartment.

“So how did he ask you, was it romantic?” says Kelli.

“Yes, Mark is so sweet, he asked me on the beach last night after dinner, he got on one knee and everything, I felt like I was in a movie!” says Kim.

“Oh how cute!” says Kelli. “Did you call Steph, we need to have a girl’s night and plan a wedding!”

“Oh, she’s coming over tonight, you should come too.” Says Kim as she munches on her second cookie. “I totally need to start getting in shape if I want to fit into a dress.”

“Oh yea, I wanna go dress shopping with you!” Says Kelli.

“You wanna start going to the gym with me again? Kim says. “I feel like such a pig lately, I need to drop ten pounds for the wedding.”

“Oh whatever Kim, you could roll outa bed and still look like you should be on the cover of Modern Bride.” Kelli says.

“Oh stop.” Says Kim as she adjusts her too tight waistband on her light green pajama shorts. Her now 173 pound body is having a hard time fitting into some of her clothes. She gets up to get a Diet Coke out of her fridge and grabs another cookie. 

“I need to stop eating these things,” she lectured herself as she rubs her softer belly. Her skintight spaghetti strap tank top could not hide the effects of her overindulgence during the past several months. Her amazingly perfect breasts are bigger than they have ever been and her smooth tan thighs are exploding out of her tiny shorts. She was still very well proportioned however, and has gained weight in all the right places - mostly in her thighs and ass and she still has a relatively slim waist in comparison. She has become more thick and voluptuous, rather than chubby, which became part of the reason she finally gave in to Stwephanie and Kelli, falling somewhat in denial about her expanding figure.

_"Mark's not complaining, so why fuss so much," _she thought. 

* * * * * * * * * * *

“Hey, bud, go out and grab me a Double Quarter Pounder with Cheese at McDonalds.” Mark requested his intern right after his show ended.

“You want the meal or…?” answered the intern.

“What?- yea, with a Coke,” said Mark. The young intern scurries out the door of the studio.

“Hey great show today Mark.” Chad, Mark’s producer, came in and said to him. “And congrats on getting engaged!”

“Thanks, man, now I just gotta look for a house,” smiled Mark.

Mark wraps up his headphone cord on his desk and leans back in his chair. He puts his hand on his growing beer belly and grunted. “You goin’ down to The Ram tonight and watchin’ the game with the guys?”

“Na man, my kid’s got a basketball game.” Says Chad. “You better be careful, eaten at sports bars every night, you’re not gonna be able to fit into a tuxedo for your wedding.”

“Huhh, its kinda part of my job Chad,” said Mark.

A few minutes later the intern returned with a bag of McDonalds. Mark wolfed down his burger and fries as he did some paper work in preparation for the next day's show. He squirmed around in his chair struggling to get his now 255-pound body in a comfortable position as he sipped on his Coke.

* * * * * * * * * *

Five months later…..

It was a beautiful hot sunny day in Cabo San Lucas. The 27-year-old Mark and the 23-year-old Kim hadjust arrived at the tip of the Baja peninsula after their fairy-tale wedding in San Diego. Mark had rented a car to drive up the coast to Todos Santos with his gorgeous new wife. The couple was still glowing from their romantic evening the night before.

“Nice car!” says Kim dressed in tiny denim short shorts and a sexy black tank top. She slides her beautiful curvy body into the passenger’s seat and with a little effort buckled her seat belt. 

Mark leaned over and kissed her full plump lips and murmured, “You ready to have some fun?”

“Yeah, I’m so happy we came here it’s so beautiful!” she answered. Mark eyes her sexy tan thighs that are overflowing out of her low cut shorts. They looked huge in the seat of the compact Subaru Forester, but he was turned on nonetheless.

The incredibly good-looking newlywed couple drove up the coast along the Pacific to a romantic isolated beach where their hotel/resort is located. Mark had a valet take the rental car and bring their luggage up to their room.

“You wanna check out the beach?” says Mark.

“Yeah, let me just change,” said Kim. 

“You gonna get in a swimsuit, you big sexy boy?” she adds as she laughs with delight as she slaps his butt.

Mark and Kim had their arms around each other as they strolled out to the beach. Mark had his swim trunks on and a blue button shirt covered in pictures of tropical flowers. He was carrying a hand held cooler full of Coronas in one hand, with the other around the soft tan shoulders of his beautiful new wife. Kim was wearing nothing but a cute white tunic with stylish blue trim over her bikini. It hung loosely on her, but it couldn't hide the womanly bulges of her exquisite expanding figure. She was wearing a cute head band to keep her long brunette hair out of her face.

Mark putsa towel down in a nice spot on the beach with terrific view of the Pacific Ocean.

“Oooo, I’m gonna get a nice tan, it’s so hot!” declared Kim as she slips out of her tunic. “Grab me one of them beers babe.”

She daintily tossed her tunic on a towel and takes a deep breath of the salty sea air. She had worked out a little prior to the wedding and grown accustomed to her lsarger size. She was excited to show off her body in her new bikini. Her perfect skin was smooth and tanned and her tiny light blue bikini left little to the imagination. At 178 pounds on her 5’6” frame she looked incredible. Her slightly pudgy belly she felt was nothing compared to her wide bodacious hips and her thick juicy thighs. Her perfectly round ass doesn’t seem to be any smaller, but it looked amazing in her tiny bikini bottoms.

“What no thong?” teased Mike as he takes his shirt off and sits on the towel. He looks at his wife’s big round ass and thinks,_ &#8216;no one’s ass looks better in a bikini than Kim’s, even if it’s getting a little big.’_

“Ha, ha, maybe tonight buster.” Kim answered with a smile as sat down right next to her husband. Her belly formed a couple of small rolls as she sits and her perfect breasts bounce up and down as she pressed herself against him. Mark was sporting a rather large gut but he doesn’t care. Kim didn't seem to mind too much either, if at all, and she gently stroked his chest as the two honeymooners looked out at the horizon.


* * * * * * * * * * *

Six months later…….

“Yeah, I’m going to quit.” Kim says to Stephanie as they wait in the drive through line at Starbucks.

“How long have you worked at Macy’s anyway?” Stephanie asks.

“Four years.” Kim replies. “I’m just getting sick of all the crap from the supers, and working holidays and everything.”

“I wish I could quit my job.” Says Stephanie. “But I don’t have a rich and famous husband like you, you lucky-“ 

She stopped short as Kim pulls the car to the window.

“Oh, a, yeah, I’ll have a venti chocolate chip frapachino blended crème with whip…..and……a….almond twist strudel.” Kim says to the drive in window. 

“Steph, what do you want? Oh, and a skinny latte.”

“I make a great housewife, and there’s so much stuff I want to do with the house,” Kim said back to Stephanie.

Stephanie notices how Kim’s dark grey dress pants fit a little tighter than they should around her huge thighs and the way her belly was spilling over the waist band. Her boobs look enormous as well, and are protruding out in front of her putting a strain on her tight white button up blouse.

The now 182 pound Kim still looked amazing to Stephanie, but Stephanie was surprised at how much she was letting herself go in eating the past few months after her wedding. Stephanie was also struck by how mature Kim seemd. She always used to see her as a peer, her best friend, but it was like Kim was suddenly an adult, married and living in her own house and everything.

Kim pulled forward and got her drinks and pastry, then drove her Lexus SUV home.


* * * * * * * * * * *

Six months later…….

“Yea, sure get me another beer before my wife gets here.” Mark said to Chad as he sat at a table in a sports bar for a company function. He continued to eat his onion rings and Buffalo wings as he waited for his entree of a chipotle cheeseburger and fries. 

Mark was turning out to be an outstanding talk-show host,his ratings climbing steadily since he took over full-time. He had been working long hours at the station and eating a diet of fast-food and beer. He was now tipping the scales at 265 pounds and didn't look to be slowing down. Things had been going pretty well however and he was happy. Since Kim quit working at Macy’s, Mark always had his nice house and wife to come home to.

Mark heard the distinct tapping of Kim’s high heals walking up to the table. He looked up and saw her dressed in extremely tight, dark blue designer jeans and a cute front-buttoned red cardigan. The size of her larger breasts from her ongoing weight gain can’t be hid under her stylish sweater. Her sexy thighs looked especially thick in her jeans, and her wide curvy hips were amplified by the way she wiggled in her high heals. 

_&#8216;Oh gosh she looks huge.’_ Mark thinks to himself as he caught a glimpse of her ass. Her now 190-pound body was on the brink of going from extremely curvy and attractively thick, to flat out chubby, but Mark was still excited. 

“Hi hunny, sorry I’m late.” Kim says as she gives him a peck on the cheek and sits down. “Oooo, I’m hungry, have you ordered yet?”

“Yeah, I just did, but I’ll call the waiter over, it’s pretty casual,” says Mark.

Kim slipped out of her cardigan and wiggled her ass around in the seat. She had on a tight white V-neck top that really flattered her huge breasts and showed off her ample cleavage. Mark could see a bunch of men eyeing his alluring wife as they walked past their table. He thiought "I can't blame them; even if she has put on a little weight she is still a stunner."

“I think I’ll have a bacon burger, what the heck I’m starved,” Kim told the waiter as she rubbed Mark’s shoulder and slid her butt against him.

He felt himself getting excited.

* * * * * * * * * * *
Six months later……..

“FOUR!!!!” Devin yelled after he takes a big swing off the tee at the country club.

“That’s a heckava slice you got there Dev,” commented Mark as leans against his golf cart and watches his friend. “You wanna grab a burger after this hole?”

“Sure man, anything to get me out of this funk,” answered Devin. “I can’t hit anything today.”

“Kim’s on another one of her diets and she only buys low fat crap.” Mark says as he and Devin drive down the fairway in their cart. “She doesn’t seem to be losing any weight though.”

“She’s happy, she’s relaxed and happy to be married, give her a break man.” Devin says. “Besides she still looks great, you’re the one who could stand to loose a few.”

“Oh please, I work hard, I bring home the cash, I don’t need to lose anything.” Mark says. “Besides I don’t hear Kim complaining, and the sex is great, I just don’t her want going up too many more dress sizes. I mean, the first thing I see when I wake up each morning is her giant ass laying right next me.”

“Yea, but it’s still a nice ass,” says Devin.

“Hey there careful how you talk about my wife…..but yea it is a nice ass, just that its friggin huge!” Says Mark as he cracks open a beer. “You know she’s wears a size 16 now?”

“No way, really? I didn’t think she’s that big, I mean she doesn’t even look fat. “ commented Devin. “If I were you I wouldn’t bring it up to her, I mean she’s is still the like the hottest chic I know, and I’m not the only guy who thinks that. Seriously you got nothin’ to complain about, she let’s you golf whenever you want, she puts up with all your sports functions…..and if you don’t start layin’ off the Big Macs you’re gonna be pushin’ 3 bills before you know it, so you gotta look at yourself before you can complain about your almost perfect looking wife.”

“Hey man, I don’t have time work out, on the other hand Kim’s only job as far as I’m concerned is to look hot.” Mark says. “That is until the baby’s come.”

“Now wait are you guys thinkin’ of having kids soon?” Devin asks.

“Ah, we’ve talked about it a little.” Mark says smiling. “Hey, I’ve gotta have some one carry on the Reed name!”


END OF PART 1


----------



## zachi (Feb 10, 2009)

Good start, i like it


----------



## atcAlan (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Start, realistic amount of weight gain over time. I expect we'll see that pick up when she gets pregnant and the both put on baby weight.

Alan


----------



## mddubya (Feb 11, 2009)

Great beginning, I can't for the continuation.


----------



## Raider X (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I like it too! As a baseball player who's alledgedly taken drugs say, "Keep it continue!"


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Good start! Can't wait for more, as atcAlan said nice realism with pounds gained over time.


----------

